# Seeking strain with high CBD, low THC



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey all,

So due to some recent medical psychological issues Im having, THC is not agreeing with me anymore. Panic attacks,wose depression feeling way to messed up etc. I've been researching a lot on these strains that have been around for the last few years with High CBD and low THC. Some of the names include Harlequin, R4, Cannatonic X, Cannatonic #4, AC/DC. If a strain has high CBD and some THC though I believe I will still be able to take it because the CBD will mild out the psychoactive effects. 

My main dilemma with getting these strains is that I live in fuckn Wisconsin. I can't see Gov. Walker passing that bill anytime soon...So for right now my options are to find these seeds online or drive to Michigan and hopefully be able to get temporary residence so I can get a card. (That would be awesome but I'm not sure it would work). The latter is the ideal situation, otherwise going online, because these types of strains are only a couple years old, these seed websites are able to basically charge your whole mortgage for a couple seeds. Its honestly kinda disgusting to me. Anyways maybe this is a far out question but Im looking for maybe anyone who can point me in a solid direction given my dilemma's or maybe somebody grows this strain themselves. If so, Id love to discuss this topic in depth. Im definately willing to pay a decent amount of money but not $300+ for a couple of plant seeds like these places are selling for, that would just be the worst honestly. 

If anybody can respond to this Id really appreciate it. Peace.


----------



## JesterDev (Sep 15, 2013)

Harlequin is my favorite High CBD strain. The high is very functional and clear. As far as I know, it's clone only however, been that way since the 70's. But I have seen seeds for sale, but I also hear they are fake. If you know anyone in Colorado who can drive some clones to you, there is a free for all project here and you can get free clones - no card needed. R4 seeds used to be free if you had a card, I see they are charging for them now 3 for $30/6 for $50 which is not bad, but a little high. If I had a card I would gladly sent you some... In Jan, here in Colorado it wont be an issue to get the seeds without a card, but till then...


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Jester. Yea I've been hearing so many good things about these types of strains lately. And I've heard about this CBD free for all organization, problem is its hard to contact them ( no phone number) and I have no idea where their even located within michigan. But that's definitely an option Im still really considering. My first option right now, that I might even try this coming weekend, is to drive to Michigan and see if its even possible to establish temp. residence and get a card. I know you have to have proof of residence like bills and stuff and I Might even just pay it out for a month, get the bills(proof) then get the card. Im a student in college right now so it would be quite the task lol. As in Im pretty damn poor That's also the reason Im trying to avoid Col., simply because of the distance-gap. Anyways maybe with some luck, I can actually pull this off...


----------



## PurpleBuz (Sep 16, 2013)

They are available as seeds at not quite the price you cited. check out cbd crew. Harlequin is clone only, although there are harlequin crosses available as seed.
Check out seedsman.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, some strains of marijuana have been bred to have higher CBD levels. There is also the *hemp plant*, which has resin that is high in CBD and has only trace amounts of THC. Check out HempMeds, they have several products including chewing gum. Since it's a product using hemp, which is legal to have in the US (just illegal to grow) you can acquire it in any State.


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies purp and roll. That seedsman site you pointed out purp is great, wayy more manageable prices, than what I've been looking at. Rollitup, yea man I have looked into hemp seeds, I kinda went away from that but hey I might who knows it might work. One thing I have heard though is that if the plant has high CBD its okay to have some THC like say 5-7% as long as the cbd is high. Basically as long as the psychoactive high is very mild Ill be okay, I just cant be smoking like I used to anymore. And to be honest I like the clear headed high more


----------



## PurpleBuz (Sep 16, 2013)

try some of that dieseltonic that might be special.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion. Compounds like CBD and THC are found in the cannabinoid, which is in the resin. Hemp seeds don't have any cannabinoids, so the resin must be harvested from the hemp flowers.


----------



## clownfreak9000 (Sep 18, 2013)

Will hemp oil / resin. help with pain control. and nausua? bc id love to be sober andd pain/nausa free. iv been using heavy indicas bc they have been all that works but can't do couchlock all day everyday.


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey clown, nice name btw.  When it comes to hemp, my knowledge of that is very limited, but I have heard some good things about it. I do know from what I've read, and I've been reading alot. Is that rich strains of CBD with low THC are working wonders for pain relief in patients, without the psychoactive properties that most marijuana has. CBD contains all or I'll say most of the medicinal properties for cannabis while THC has the psychoactive elements of it. Now for some people THC is needed as it can help with symptoms Im guessing mostly mental. But for physical, again from what Ive read you want high CBD. Thats just my two cents, Id definitely do some homework on it, I've only been researching this stuff for a couple weeks. I used to smoke heavy indica all day but like I said above, I just cant do that anymore with my symptoms so Im hoping AI find some relief in this new direction of rich CBD lower THC. Wish you good health and luck!


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 18, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Yes, some strains of marijuana have been bred to have higher CBD levels. There is also the hemp plant, which has resin that is high in CBD and has only trace amounts of THC. Check out HempMeds, they have several products including chewing gum. Since it's a product using hemp, which is legal to have in the US (just illegal to grow) you may be able to acquire it.


HempMeds oils and gum are insanely over priced, and downright weak. Their oil is something like only 18% CBD, that's total garbage when you consider the $5,000 price tag for a 90 day supply.

Hemp is just another strain of cannabis but it happens to be a sativa that produces low levels of total cannabinoids and to have a roughly 10:1 CBD to THC ratio. Crossing breeding it with any other high cannabinoid producing strain (which people call marijuana) is the key to coming up with new high CBD strains.


----------



## PurpleBuz (Sep 18, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> Hemp is just another strain of cannabis but it happens to be a sativa that produces low levels of total cannabinoids and to have a roughly 10:1 CBD to THC ratio. Crossing breeding it with any other high cannabinoid producing strain (which people call marijuana) is the key to coming up with new high CBD strains.


Some of the research suggests that having both THC and CBD is more usefull in many cases. The CBD Crew is aiming for a 1:1 thc:cbd ratio.


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 18, 2013)

Yea Huel your definitely right about the pricing man. This site called Canadian hemp co. is selling a couple harlequin seeds for 340.00. Thats just fucked. Not right. What Im aiming for idealy is to have two strains, one rich in CBD with very low THC, like "R4" and then possibly another strain closer to a 1:1 ratio. Iv'e heard taking combinations like these simultaneously produces great results/effects. Don't get me wrong Im going to search far and wide until I can get my hands on some, but to pay $340.00 for a couple of plant seeds, I just cant do.


----------



## mo2oregon (Sep 21, 2013)

@ op... Cannatonic is higher cbd than thc.


----------



## mikek420 (Sep 22, 2013)

"Tora Bora has tested at 11% CBD"

from a breeder friend of mine. His TB turned into a dud, but I'm sure you could find seeds online (He doesn't pay for seeds, rather he makes his own, its free, the TB was probably gifted to him) anyway thats his 2 cents via me.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 22, 2013)

mo2oregon said:


> @ op... Cannatonic is higher cbd than thc.


Cannatonic grown from seed can have anything from 23% THC and 0.5% CBD to the complete opposite, 23% CBD and 0.5% THC.


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 22, 2013)

Havent heard of TB but ill definately give it a look. Thanks man. My main issue though is I need a strain with more CBD than THC, less psychoactive effects. IF TB carries that trait thatd be great.


mikek420 said:


> "Tora Bora has tested at 11% CBD"
> 
> from a breeder friend of mine. His TB turned into a dud, but I'm sure you could find seeds online (He doesn't pay for seeds, rather he makes his own, its free, the TB was probably gifted to him) anyway thats his 2 cents via me.


----------



## JesterDev (Sep 23, 2013)

From my understanding THC is needed to activate the CBD. Like a key for a car, CBD would be the gas. How much THC exactly I have no idea.


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 23, 2013)

JesterDev said:


> From my understanding THC is needed to activate the CBD. Like a key for a car, CBD would be the gas. How much THC exactly I have no idea.


Thats what I've been hearing also, if it has 0% THC and 20% CBD or w.e. your not going to get the medicinal effects, thats why smoking hemp really is not ideal. Least from what Im reading so far.


----------



## oldchuck (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey man, you're in Wisconsin. You should hunt yourself up some flowering ditchweed there or in one of your neighboring states. Midwestern ditchweed is descended from early 20th century hemp crops which I think descends from 19th century Kentucky hemp, with some European mixed in. The Kentucky hemp I think was originally imported from China as a fiber crop. I think ditchweed is an important segment of Cannabis genetic diversity that ought to be preserved and cultivated. It's tough, prolific, and has managed to outwit the DEA for a lot of years. Maybe it is a high CBD crop.


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 24, 2013)

oldchuck said:


> Hey man, you're in Wisconsin. You should hunt yourself up some flowering ditchweed there or in one of your neighboring states. Midwestern ditchweed is descended from early 20th century hemp crops which I think descends from 19th century Kentucky hemp, with some European mixed in. The Kentucky hemp I think was originally imported from China as a fiber crop. I think ditchweed is an important segment of Cannabis genetic diversity that ought to be preserved and cultivated. It's tough, prolific, and has managed to outwit the DEA for a lot of years. Maybe it is a high CBD crop.


Watsup oldchuck, 

Are you referring to schwag? When I started out smokin with my buddies in high school all we smoked lol. But yea that might be an option, people call it bad quality which technically I guess it is, but that also probably mean a lower THC count. Im not sure about the CBD but thats something I could look into.


----------



## PurpleBuz (Sep 24, 2013)

oldchuck said:


> Hey man, you're in Wisconsin. You should hunt yourself up some flowering ditchweed there or in one of your neighboring states. Midwestern ditchweed is descended from early 20th century hemp crops which I think descends from 19th century Kentucky hemp, with some European mixed in. The Kentucky hemp I think was originally imported from China as a fiber crop. I think ditchweed is an important segment of Cannabis genetic diversity that ought to be preserved and cultivated. It's tough, prolific, and has managed to outwit the DEA for a lot of years. Maybe it is a high CBD crop.


I believe ditchweed or hemp even though it has a high CBD:THC ratio has too low of a total canabinoid content and a poor terpene profile to be usefull directly.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 24, 2013)

PurpleBuz said:


> I believe ditchweed or hemp even though it has a high CBD:THC ratio has too low of a total canabinoid content and a poor terpene profile to be usefull directly.


If you can find it growing wild its still great to make hash or oil from it.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 24, 2013)

Industrial Hemp is what you call ditchweed. It's cannabinoid content is high in CBD and has less than 1 percent THC. That is what HempMeds uses to make their products, and since it's not illegal to possess hemp or hemp products, anyone in the US can purchase HempMeds oil, tinctures, or chewing gum.


----------



## PurpleBuz (Sep 24, 2013)

realy ? how effective is it ?


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 24, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Industrial Hemp is what you call ditchweed. It's cannabinoid content is high in CBD and has less than 1 percent THC. That is what HempMeds uses to make their products, and since it's not illegal to possess hemp or hemp products, anyone in the US can purchase HempMeds oil, tinctures, or chewing gum.


Ah, I see. While its great that its legal, (as all plants should be) Im still not sold on whether or not the medicinal effects would be present. I keep hearing that yes high CBD is great but you have to have at least some THC, because both chemicals work in harmony with each other. And for me as long as the CBD trait is greater than THC say its 8% to 5% there will be very limited psychoactive properties, which is what I need. 

Im going to be starting a strain called Harlequin ( my first grow ever) in the next couple weeks. If anyone's interested once its produced I can let people know the results/effects I get from it.


----------



## GreenSummit (Sep 24, 2013)

i would be interested on an update


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 24, 2013)

GreenSummit said:


> i would be interested on an update


Definitely man.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 24, 2013)

medicinallymedicated said:


> Ah, I see. While its great that its legal, (as all plants should be) Im still not sold on whether or not the medicinal effects would be present. I keep hearing that yes high CBD is great but you have to have at least some THC, because both chemicals work in harmony with each other. And for me as long as the CBD trait is greater than THC say its 8% to 5% there will be very limited psychoactive properties, which is what I need.
> 
> Im going to be starting a strain called Harlequin ( my first grow ever) in the next couple weeks. If anyone's interested once its produced I can let people know the results/effects I get from it.


Industrial hemp strains usually have a 10:1 CBD to THC ratio.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 24, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Industrial Hemp is what you call ditchweed. It's cannabinoid content is high in CBD and has less than 1 percent THC. That is what HempMeds uses to make their products, and since it's not illegal to possess hemp or hemp products, anyone in the US can purchase HempMeds oil, tinctures, or chewing gum.


A syringe of 10 grams of the HempMeds oil contains 1,800mg of CBD and sells for $699.00...

One oz of the Cannatonic I grow contains 4,000mg of CBD, what do you think is an ethical price to charge my patients?


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 24, 2013)

since when is hemp federally legal?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 24, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> since when is hemp federally legal?


Hemp products are legal, not hemp growing...


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 24, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> A syringe of 10 grams of the HempMeds oil contains 1,800mg of CBD and sells for $699.00...
> 
> One oz of the Cannatonic I grow contains 4,000mg of CBD, what do you think is an ethical price to charge my patients?


Ive seen cannatonic 4, 7, and cannatonic x selling for around 250-300. I've also heard that in Colorado (CDB free for all) are giving R4 strains away for free. These strains are basically equivalent in CBD:THC ratio as these particular cannatonics. Personally all i can say is that these sites i.e. canadian hemp co. selling these high Cbd seeds for 300+ is kinda crazy considering in certain places you can find them free. Obviously not all of us, including me, can get the free ones but this stuff is literally curing peoples symptoms in amazing ways. Im not telln you like what to sell your trees for at all, just sayn for me personally I cant be paying 300+ for seeds like I've been seeing lately. Its awesome that your growing cannatonic btw, wish more farmers/seed banks were doin the same.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 24, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> A syringe of 10 grams of the HempMeds oil contains 1,800mg of CBD and sells for $699.00...
> 
> One oz of the Cannatonic I grow contains 4,000mg of CBD, what do you think is an ethical price to charge my patients?



How many ounces does it take to produce 10 grams of concentrated oil? How much does 10 grams of Rick Simpson Oil cost? 

Their chewing gum comes in a box with 32 pieces of gum, each piece is one dose. Those sell for $120.00, or $4 a dose.

Their stuff is professionally manufactured, instead of in your garage.


----------



## BWG707 (Sep 24, 2013)

Just recently heard of a CBD heavy strain called White Lion. I think it's new strain, very high in CBD's. My Doctor told me about it yesterday. It can be found SF. I'm sure seeds will be available soon.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2013)

I would like to dedicate the resin in my pipes twords the cbd cause


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 24, 2013)

medicinallymedicated said:


> Ive seen cannatonic 4, 7, and cannatonic x selling for around 250-300. I've also heard that in Colorado (CDB free for all) are giving R4 strains away for free. These strains are basically equivalent in CBD:THC ratio as these particular cannatonics. Personally all i can say is that these sites i.e. canadian hemp co. selling these high Cbd seeds for 300+ is kinda crazy considering in certain places you can find them free. Obviously not all of us, including me, can get the free ones but this stuff is literally curing peoples symptoms in amazing ways. Im not telln you like what to sell your trees for at all, just sayn for me personally I cant be paying 300+ for seeds like I've been seeing lately. Its awesome that your growing cannatonic btw, wish more farmers/seed banks were doin the same.


Me asking what the price of my meds should be was a rhetorical question lol. It will take a little time but the price of CBD meds, clones and seeds will drop once more people actually get them and spread them around.


----------



## oldchuck (Sep 24, 2013)

"Industrial hemp" is a variety of domesticated Cannabis, sometimes grown for fiber and sometimes for seed, different varieties. Medmed, I don't know what you are calling schwag. That's what I would call the seeds and stems brickweed from Mexico that I grew up on. Midwestern ditchweed is different. The DEA spends a fortune every year to get rid of it yet it keeps coming back. It is a feral mix of hemp varieties that used to be cultivated but has gone wild. It has become it's own special type of perhaps interesting unknown properties. You wouldn't smoke it. It wouldn't get you high. You would extract and concentrate and then perhaps mix with a high THC variety concentrate.


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 24, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> Me asking what the price of my meds should be was a rhetorical question lol. It will take a little time but the price of CBD meds, clones and seeds will drop once more people actually get them and spread them around.


lol alright, my bad. I hope so.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 24, 2013)

rollitup said:


> How many ounces does it take to produce 10 grams of concentrated oil? How much does 10 grams of Rick Simpson Oil cost?
> 
> Their chewing gum comes in a box with 32 pieces of gum, each piece is one dose. Those sell for $120.00, or $4 a dose.
> 
> Their stuff is professionally manufactured, instead of in your garage.


You want oil or you want medicine? ??

It would take a little over two ounces of my meds to produce 10 grams of oil but my 10 grams of oil would have roughly *9,000mg of CBD* and the 10 grams of the HempMeds oil only contains 1800...

Tell those professionals to come let me show them how to do this the right way...


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 24, 2013)

oldchuck said:


> "Industrial hemp" is a variety of domesticated Cannabis, sometimes grown for fiber and sometimes for seed, different varieties. Medmed, I don't know what you are calling schwag. That's what I would call the seeds and stems brickweed from Mexico that I grew up on. Midwestern ditchweed is different. The DEA spends a fortune every year to get rid of it yet it keeps coming back. It is a feral mix of hemp varieties that used to be cultivated but has gone wild. It has become it's own special type of perhaps interesting unknown properties. You wouldn't smoke it. It wouldn't get you high. You would extract and concentrate and then perhaps mix with a high THC variety concentrate.


Alright, my mistake yea I thought thats what you referring too. Smoking shwag with less thc though I guess wouldnt be the craziest idea, ha. Just kinda gross. I guess I need to look into that then, thanks for the tip. And then like you said just mixing it with a high THC content, in my case Id probably go or lower. But this makes alot of sense honestly.


----------



## oldchuck (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd sure like to get a hold of some of your stuff, Huel.


----------



## mrbungle79 (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't charge a cent for my cbd meds or cuts(valentinex) . I make money from the other meds I have. not gonna charge someone who truly needs them.


----------



## randybishop (Nov 15, 2013)

*Harlequin is the only high CBD strain I have tried and it rocks!
Too bad it is clone only. 
*


----------



## completenoobie (Dec 10, 2013)

I, too am searching for a high cbd strain. and too, have been researching for just a few weeks now. most of the info i have gleaned about high cbd strains have all come from this forum and specifically this thread.

having said that, i ran across a strain on bonza seeds that claims to be high in cbd, royal medic. i haven't had any, so this is not an opinion of something that works, only a report of a new discovery i have made that i want to research further. i have ordered seeds from several seed companies and so far, bonza is the only seed company who has been able to get me my order intact. these royal medic seeds are also very nicely priced. and feminized.

so..........

hope this helps someone.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Dec 10, 2013)

Good luck!


----------

